# The MOST Stupidest, Brainless, Mistake



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Post'm.........from the most tedious that may have wiped out a nice amp to the biggest that may have caused a fire..

don't lie!!


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 22 2005, 01:32 PM
> *Post'm.........from the most tedious that may have wiped out a nice amp to the biggest that may have caused a fire..
> 
> don't lie!!
> [snapback]2761727[/snapback]​*





before i had a clue me and my homie wired a amp with no fuse inline lmao!!





holy smoke batman!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I was 1/2 hungover when I just got done installing my amps and mounting them down. I wasn't paying attention and hooked up the ground to the hot wire and hot to the ground.......


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

lol drunk im not bad doing shit but when i smoke im bound to fuck shit up.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

punching holes through the speaker cone while screwing it into the enclosure. . god i hate that shit, makes you feel so dumb. 

I reversed the power and ground cable on my boys bran new Earthquake amp. He dropped almost 700 bucks on that amp and i fried it. Fortunately, i was good freinds with the owner of the shop he bought it from. 

thats when i was very ametuer at installing, i really havent done anything too dumb since ive learned to take my time, unplug the car battery during installs, and double check my work, then check it 1 more time for good measure.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Feb 22 2005, 04:08 PM
> *punching holes through the speaker cone while screwing it into the enclosure. .  god i hate that shit, makes you feel so dumb.
> 
> I reversed the power and ground cable on my boys bran new Earthquake amp. He dropped almost 700 bucks on that amp and i fried it. Fortunately, i was boy freinds with the owner of the shop he bought it from.
> ...



:uh: :around:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Feb 22 2005, 03:08 PM
> *punching holes through the speaker cone while screwing it into the enclosure. .  god i hate that shit, makes you feel so dumb.
> 
> [snapback]2761991[/snapback]​*


Man that pisses me off too.......something sooooo simple....


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Letting someone else install shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

got a ratchet stuck between the bolt i was taking out and a bolt directly behind it :angry: 
took me almost 15 mins to get it out w/o fuckin anything up


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 22 2005, 03:20 PM
> *Letting someone else install shit....  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2762107[/snapback]​*


damn thats prolly the stupidest thing i can think of doing.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 22 2005, 03:20 PM
> *got a ratchet stuck between the bolt i was taking out and a bolt directly behind it  :angry:
> took me almost 15 mins to get it out w/o fuckin anything up
> [snapback]2762112[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


That reminds me......when I was tightening up my power leads on my batt's for my dros, I remember grounding out a couple of times on the body, it didn't fuck nothing up but it scuurred the shit out of me


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

when i was like 16 using the only wire i could find and using electrical tape to hold some 8 gauge wire together then hooking up the positive to the neg and fryin the amp i had saved up for from all the lawns i mowed and of coarse fuses were for pussys


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 22 2005, 02:10 PM
> *:uh:  :around:
> [snapback]2762016[/snapback]​*


meh, it happens :dunno:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

I hooked up a 250 watt 4 channel EQ to some house speakers (15s) and put them in the bed of an izuzu pup facing up :ugh: 



my excuse was that I was only 14 and it was my cousin's ride, hey it was loud :ugh:


----------



## supermachine (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Feb 22 2005, 04:16 PM
> *I hooked up a 250 watt 4 channel EQ to some house speakers (15s) and put them in the bed of an izuzu pup facing up :ugh:
> my excuse was that I was only 14 and it was my cousin's ride, hey it was loud :ugh:
> [snapback]2762421[/snapback]​*



i did the same thing!!! only mine were Peavy 15" PA speakers from my buddies DJ setup.. you shoulda seen the cop that night LOL

the dumbest thing i ever did, my 1st amp, 1st install was i got an optimus amp from a kid down the street, then i got one of those little boxes they sell @ walmart with 2 8's and 2 tweets in it. i hooked it up NO CROSSOVER and put some Megadeath in the tape player and turned the gain all the way up... LOL they did not make it 3 blocks smoke pouring out of the box i was so bummed, that's why we put the peavy's back there


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Feb 22 2005, 10:16 PM
> *I hooked up a 250 watt 4 channel EQ to some house speakers (15s) and put them in the bed of an izuzu pup facing up :ugh:
> my excuse was that I was only 14 and it was my cousin's ride, hey it was loud :ugh:
> [snapback]2762421[/snapback]​*


hahaha...damn bro
mine is hooking the power and ground up wrong on an old school punch 45..that pissed me off bad


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

i had my old homie that had bass in his car in school hook my first amp and subs up and he used 16gage speaker wire for the power wire and about 1 mile later it smoked out the car but did not blow the amp .it was THE HOTT SETUP amp, later down the line i hooked up 2 12 inch ultimates and 1 12 inch bazoka on a concord amp and fried it :biggrin:


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

the worst mistake i made was letting circuit city put in a head unit, one day i was in there to buy a hard drive and i saw a decent panasonic head unit, and thought to my self hmm its free installation and 10 degrees outside why not, well they twist and taped the whole thing and bypassed my retained accesseries and found the need to open my trunk and check out my system :uh: , i drove it for a week with the headunit intermitently turning on and off, so i took it back in, they bitched and fixed it, same thing happened again so i pulled it out, soldered the wires up, heat shrinked them and then put friction tape on em


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

worst thing i ever did was fry an amp messing with it without taking the fuse out.

now a days the only stupid shit i do is doing shit in the wrong order and not realizing it, lol.


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supermachine_@Feb 22 2005, 05:33 PM
> *i did the same thing!!!  only mine were Peavy 15"  PA speakers from my buddies DJ setup..  you shoulda seen the cop that night LOL
> [snapback]2762511[/snapback]​*


lol i bet they hollered though. i did something similar- I borrowed & hooked up one of them DJ Style enclosures packed with a single EV in back of my old blazer and left the rear window open. that shit screaaaamed now I always wanted EVs ever since that.

stupidest mistake i've made installing would definetly have to be....

I just fineshed installing my amp this was a few systems ago so about a year ago, was testing it out, had soda in a cup sitting on the sub box (cause when i was in the back hookin it all up my girl got me a soda and shit) well after hooking it up, re-hooking the battery up, etc i turned it up and forgot about the soda, WORSE LUCK POSSIBLE the soda tips over and spills onto the amp, my girl yells my name like 6 times. i was like WHAT?!? then i walk to the back and see my amp i was like what the fuck :uh:

really not an installing mistake, more like a mistake of leaving a fucking soda on a sub box. It's so pathetic it's funny that kinda shit really only happens to me. :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

i was fucking with my home reciever and didnt unplug it. i was poping out the fuse and my knuckle touched something. didnt really hurt but i was hella sketchy for the rest of the day.


----------



## CrownVicAttack (Jan 9, 2005)

after i buy this amp from a guy. he goes, pull that cable off of there. making the dvc speaker run on one voice coil. so the asssssssshole at sound off car audio in blountstown florida insists it'll hit harder, thinking they were 2 ohm dvc powerbass extreme. so after one voice coil goes, i hooked it up to the other one. knowing what was going to happen, i waited until my system stopped playing. smoke came barreling out of the vic's trunk, and i had to pull the box out asap. i dumped the speaker next to the road for some crackhead to sell to some asshole for 5 bucks.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

I was tryin to beat a shop record of installing an amp in a Civic and was going way too fast (but I did it in 30 minutes). I go to put the trim back on the driver's side and see that I ran the remote wire out the driver's door, around the B pillar, and in the rear passenger's door. Don't lie, you've done it too


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jul 14 2005, 07:45 AM
> *I was tryin to beat a shop record of installing an amp in a Civic and was going way too fast (but I did it in 30 minutes).  I go to put the trim back on the driver's side and see that I ran the remote wire out the driver's door, around the B pillar, and in the rear passenger's door.  Don't lie, you've done it too
> [snapback]3411110[/snapback]​*


At least thats an easy two minute fix...


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

My homeboy and I used to do the most ghetto installs when we were kids...

Installed an AMP and sub box in the cargo van while it was running (It was snowing outside and 3 or 4 am) tapping power from the fuse panel using a few pieces of speaker wire.

Home speakers in the car? Hell yeah!

Hooking up amps to the factory speakers? fa sho!


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

1) buy a $350+ sony headunit because it had kool gadgets (i didnt know any better at the time...the best buy fuckers had me fooled)

installed a couple of 6x9's accidently switching the positive and negative and then to top it off, i twisted the wires together and wrapped electrical tape around it... found out that shit didnt work after about 2 days...6x9's were cooked at the terminals, wires were burnt, and i mistakingly sent the rockfords home in a trash bag and put kickers in the doors...


-qs


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Back in the day, I had a portable sound system that I moved to whatever car I was driving.

It consisted of a large book, with an amp on the book, a Jensen EQ on top of the amp, and the Pyramid pull out tape deck on top.

Everything was help securely to each other, and the book, with no less than a full roll of electrical tape.

I'd wire it all in at the fuse box, throw the kicker box that took me 9 months to pay off (2 15's and 2 5 1/2's, and 2 horn tweets) into the back seat, and roll around thinking I was the shit, with the "rack" unit either on the console, or the passenger side floorboard.

It was all fun and games until we caught my friends moms escort on fire and watched it burn to the ground with everything in it..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Drilling screws through speakers is a big one. Most of my mistakes came from installing products, and not doing stealth, then hearing that someone broke into the car. It is amazing how many people put thousand of dollars into a system, and do not want to buy the $300.00 alarm to go with it.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 18 2005, 07:48 AM
> *Drilling screws through speakers is a big one.  Most of my mistakes came from installing products, and not doing stealth, then hearing that someone broke into the car.  It is amazing how many people put thousand of dollars into a system, and do not want to buy the $300.00 alarm to go with it.
> [snapback]3429517[/snapback]​*


or at least be mindful of where they play the stereo, and where they park.


i'd have to say the dummest one, that i didn't figure out till 3 days later, was hooking up a dvc sub where the coils were fighting each other, we only had it hooked up for 10-20 seconds max, luckily it didn't destroy the sub(audiobahn for ya  ) but it took me 3 days to get back around to wondering wtf went wrong, now i wish we still had that setup, because i never was able to correct my mistake.


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 22 2005, 03:42 PM
> *I was 1/2 hungover when I just got done installing my amps and mounting them down. I wasn't paying attention and hooked up the ground to the hot wire and hot to the ground.......
> 
> 
> [snapback]2761793[/snapback]​*


I have done this too, and grab the damn wire bare handed when it started sizzling 
OUCH!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

QUOTE(1 LO 64 @ Feb 22 2005, 03:42 PM)
I was 1/2 hungover when I just got done installing my amps and mounting them down. I wasn't paying attention and hooked up the ground to the hot wire and hot to the ground.......







> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Jul 18 2005, 09:26 AM
> *I have done this too, and grab the damn wire bare handed when it started sizzling
> OUCH!
> [snapback]3429581[/snapback]​*


Man that is why you un hook the battery first. I used to do live wire hook ups until I sizzled myself, then I was like fuck that.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

welding gloves


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

Just don't drink too much while working .......... LOL


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yep, allows the blood to flow.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Jul 18 2005, 11:03 AM
> *Just don't drink too much while working .......... LOL
> [snapback]3429672[/snapback]​*


xactly...


that takes too long to un-hook the positive on the battery, go in the trunk, hook the amp up, go BACK to the battery, hook the positive back up... i mean really... that's literally 52 seconds wasted out of my install time...  

-qs


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yep and a regular diet of 12Volts 


I just unhook the Negative, you don't get the sparks as much


----------



## CrownVicAttack (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jul 18 2005, 07:40 PM
> *xactly...
> that takes too long to un-hook the positive on the battery, go in the trunk, hook the amp up, go BACK to the battery, hook the positive back up... i mean really... that's literally 52 seconds wasted out of my install time...
> 
> ...



you can always just disconnect the inline fuse or whatever you're using to protect your amps internal circuitry before the hotwire connects it. remember, running it without an inline fuse is dangerous little kiddies.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i got shocked installin my bothers amp in his car


goddamn that shit fucken hurt


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleepy526_@Jul 19 2005, 12:34 PM
> *i got shocked installin my bothers amp in his car
> goddamn that shit fucken hurt
> [snapback]3436250[/snapback]​*


Get hit by 240VAC @ 100A on top of a 12ft ladder, then come whine...


----------



## 4dr64impala (Jul 24, 2003)

I had just soldered my power and ground wires for my Lanzar Optidrive 2500 and installed the amp and accidentally touched the remote wire to one of the channels on the amp, needless to say, my amp that everyone wanted, now nobody wants it.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4dr64impala_@Jul 19 2005, 10:46 PM
> *I had just soldered my power and ground wires for my Lanzar Optidrive 2500 and installed the amp and accidentally touched the remote wire to one of the channels on the amp, needless to say, my amp that everyone wanted, now nobody wants it.
> [snapback]3440090[/snapback]​*


I do, tell me how much you want to ship it to me...


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 19 2005, 08:51 PM
> *I do, tell me how much you want to ship it to me...
> [snapback]3440111[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4dr64impala_@Jul 19 2005, 09:46 PM
> *I had just soldered my power and ground wires for my Lanzar Optidrive 2500 and installed the amp and accidentally touched the remote wire to one of the channels on the amp, needless to say, my amp that everyone wanted, now nobody wants it.
> [snapback]3440090[/snapback]​*


Damn, first time I heard a Remote wire touching a speaker channel frying an AMP


----------



## JCF2Q (Jun 3, 2005)

forget to plug in the antenna in HUs... then find out after i put everything back on. especially installs where i have to practically take the whole dash out.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 19 2005, 10:36 AM
> *Get hit by 240VAC @ 100A on top of a 12ft ladder, then come whine...
> [snapback]3436262[/snapback]​*


why? that ain't ish...lol

now them 480 volt lines i play around with at work, those i'd be worried about getting shocked by, with the 200-300 amps running through them.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i built a big box for a guy that was like a wall between the rear package tray and the floor,right behind the seats.I measured all day long and the next week I went to put it in and it was 3 inches too tall.The trunk was taller at the back (where ya put the box in from) than where the box was actually gonna sit when you slid it forward.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

had a 65 and took it to the battery shop for some new ones- went to the manufacture and did the install in the parking lot long story short- we arch a wrench at 72volts the gaint blue flame caught the back seat unfire so fast, that 40 yearold cloth and stuffing light up like iraq. there was some much black smoke you couldnt see shit. If it wasnt for a trucker dude across the street with his handy fire existingsher saved the 5 from melting in front of the laoding bay at exide batteries. The the crisp wet seat keep reignighting the whole way home. I had to stop at every gas station and use there house to water down the inside of the car. I got some weird looks. Probably cause I was smiling cause the car survived.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

screwing down a speaker with a HANDHELD screwdriver, and opps, Now you have a $300 whistle. Nowadays, This part of the install takes the longest -with a drill.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Jul 24 2005, 05:44 PM
> *screwing down a speaker with a HANDHELD screwdriver, and opps, Now you have a $300 whistle. Nowadays, This part of the install takes the longest -with a drill.
> [snapback]3470372[/snapback]​*


seems to happen more with a drill then a screwdriver.

and they make an attachment to solve that problem as well


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

when first installing back in 88. I ran the hot through the door jam instead of firewall. Eventually stripped to bare wire from slamming the door. with smoke rolling off the 4gage wire tried to rip it loose and burnt the shit out of my hands :twak:


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

fucked up my enclosure for my XXX12..............

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=191478

if i had known more about enclosure design i would have known that RE's enclosure specs were wrong.....easy fix, but still a pain in the ass.


----------



## 74DONKON22 (Jun 29, 2005)

me and my homie hook a amp to the dome light of the car and burn the amp 
and the hole fuse box of the car this was about 7 years ago but i dont think
anybody can top that


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

What a great first post on the board... :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=224700]


----------



## CrownVicAttack (Jan 9, 2005)

hwo bout this kid paid me 50 bucks and some blunts to install his head unit, new battery, amp, speakers, and tv's. after about 3 hrs of simple install shit, i figured it'd be a good idea to hook up the hot and make sure everything worked. had i known saggy balls had never been around a car before, i wouldn't have asked him to connect his own damn battery. long short of it, he hooked it up backwards and fried his starting module or whatever. just so happened, we were doing the quick install in the middle of the bricks. since autozone wasn't open at 11 pm, he decided to just lock it up and get it starting in the morning. the next day, he pulled up to his car on blocks, missing everything but his engine. they even took his seats and steering wheel. remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrownVicAttack_@Jul 27 2005, 06:14 PM
> *the next day, he pulled up to his car on blocks, missing everything but his engine. they even took his seats and steering wheel. remember, you get what you pay for.
> [snapback]3492080[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## 6deuceon3 (Jun 19, 2005)

.......wiring the headunit to the constant 12v so i had to hit the power button to turn it off everytime i got out the car


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

i was working on a forklift about 3 years ago... somehow i shocked myself so hard, that it sliced my hand open, as if someone had taken a laser and just cut it open. THAT hurt...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

while setting the gains on my old competiton vehicle, I somehow managed to touch the positive output on my amps and got a nasty shock. (1501bds strapped @ 1ohm 17v system)


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 29 2005, 08:12 AM
> *while setting the gains on my old competiton vehicle, I somehow managed to touch the positive output on my amps and got a nasty shock. (1501bds strapped @ 1ohm 17v system)
> [snapback]3502922[/snapback]​*


17VDC, really now...
Quite interesting... :scrutinize:


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

cough BULLSHIT cough


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Jul 29 2005, 12:41 PM
> *cough BULLSHIT cough
> [snapback]3504897[/snapback]​*


*hands you a cough drop* That's a nasty cold, you should see a doctor.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

while setting the gains on my old competiton vehicle,


You can get there, but I would like to know what he was running as far as Power/Alternator


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 29 2005, 01:43 PM
> *while setting the gains on my old competiton vehicle,
> You can get there, but I would like to know what he was running as far as Power/Alternator
> [snapback]3504910[/snapback]​*


4 - DD 9917s q1.4
32 - RF 1501bds (modified)
2 - 400amp alts w/external regulators
32 - Turbostart 16v batts


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 29 2005, 06:12 AM
> *while setting the gains on my old competiton vehicle, I somehow managed to touch the positive output on my amps and got a nasty shock. (1501bds strapped @ 1ohm 17v system)
> [snapback]3502922[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: bullshit


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 29 2005, 04:27 PM
> *4 - DD 9917s q1.4
> 32 - RF 1501bds (modified)
> 2 - 400amp alts w/external regulators
> ...


hrm, 8 amps per sub, for some subs that barely will take 6k watts of burp

i call bullshit


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 29 2005, 11:03 PM
> *hrm, 8 amps per sub, for some subs that barely will take 6k watts of burp
> 
> i call bullshit
> [snapback]3507737[/snapback]​*


actually they can take well over 6k for a burp, you just have to know what you are doing... I did smoke the subs shortly there after. You and everyone else can call bullshit all you want I could careless. Remember buddy its just the internet


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 30 2005, 01:19 AM
> *actually they can take well over 6k for a burp, you just have to know what you are doing... I did smoke the subs shortly there after. You and everyone else can call bullshit all you want I could careless. Remember buddy its just the internet
> [snapback]3508417[/snapback]​*


Are you a dB Drag competitor, or were you by chance?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 30 2005, 12:30 AM
> *Are you a dB Drag competitor, or were you by chance?
> [snapback]3508524[/snapback]​*


yep.. I gave up after finals 01 I tried to get back into it a couple yrs ago but Wayne announced that quads were banned a couple weeks after I spent 3grand on subs and alot more on amps :sad:. I couldnt afford to recone subs and replace amps at that point in time so I gave up. I still believe it was other politics involved in the banning of quads :cough: Crown :cough:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 30 2005, 02:32 AM
> *yep.. I gave up after finals 01 I tried to get back into it a couple yrs ago but Wayne announced that quads were banned a couple weeks after I spent 3grand on subs and alot more on amps :sad:. I couldnt afford to recone subs and replace amps at that point in time so I gave up. I still believe it was other politics involved in the banning of quads :cough: Crown :cough:
> [snapback]3508899[/snapback]​*


  I'm familiar...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 30 2005, 06:16 AM
> *  I'm familiar...
> [snapback]3509451[/snapback]​*


you post on Termpro or Sounddomain by any chance?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 30 2005, 08:07 AM
> *you post on Termpro or Sounddomain by any chance?
> [snapback]3509478[/snapback]​*


Oh no, I still have enough brain cells to not go there...  

I don't see me posting here much longer either... :angry:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 30 2005, 07:14 AM
> *Oh no, I still have enough brain cells to not go there...
> 
> I don't see me posting here much longer either...  :angry:
> [snapback]3509480[/snapback]​*


Termpro is a pretty cool place, SD is full of trolls and mindless fanboys... you on carsound?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 30 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Termpro is a pretty cool place, SD is full of trolls and mindless fanboys... you on carsound?
> [snapback]3510075[/snapback]​*


sd is soo 2 years ago....lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 30 2005, 12:38 PM
> *sd is soo 2 years ago....lol
> [snapback]3510341[/snapback]​*


SDOT > j00


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 30 2005, 11:42 AM
> *SDOT > j00
> [snapback]3510347[/snapback]​*


:uh:

no, because i barely went to the forums on there, you can find me in the chat room more than likely


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I intalled a radio in a 92 civic, the cluster lights quit working I spent hours checking fuses, wires ect. turns out I had accedently turned off the fucken cluster switch


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElCaqui_@Jul 30 2005, 12:34 PM
> *I intalled a radio in a 92 civic, the cluster lights quit working I spent hours checking fuses, wires ect. turns out I had accedently turned off the fucken cluster switch
> [snapback]3510482[/snapback]​*


I've done that too. I bumped the dimmer switch all the way down with my knee while I was working on it.


----------



## Hillbilly Hopper (Mar 25, 2005)

I put four MMATS Pro Juggernaut 10's in my little sisters berretta hooked up to two Kicker a1600's both with 1 farad capacitors and a gell cell in the trunk. it beat so hard that the trunk would jump off the car up around the back window.well the thing is we were driving around and she tells me theres sparks flying out the back seat(one amp mounted to the back of the seat, it was folded down) so i jump around to see the wire from the cap throwing sparks just a little bad connection sure made a lot of fireworks. although that was not my fault it was probablly the vibrations that loosened it i have never made any mistakes on my own shit


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hillbilly Hopper_@Aug 2 2005, 05:21 AM
> *I put four MMATS Pro Juggernaut 10's in my little sisters berretta hooked up to two Kicker a1600's both with 1 farad capacitors and a gell cell in the trunk. it beat so hard that the trunk would jump off the car up around the back window.well the thing is we were driving around and she tells me theres sparks flying out the back seat(one amp mounted to the back of the seat, it was folded down) so i jump around to see the wire from the cap throwing sparks just a little bad connection sure made a lot of fireworks. although that was not my fault it was probablly the vibrations that loosened it i have never made any mistakes on my own shit
> [snapback]3526068[/snapback]​*


Yet another good reason to NOT use capacitors...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

The craziest thing I did was, I was installing this stereo in my wifes Jeep Grand Cherokee, this was before we were married. Well I had hooked up:
Alpine Cd Player
12 Disc Changer
Alpine Processor
2- MTX amps
2- Eclispe 12"s
Phoenix Gold 215 w/wired remote
Kick Panels speakers, 6 1/2 components
Door Speakers Front and Back
Extra Battery, and three CAPS, plus a dual battery Isolator

So after a day of installing and killing myself in the sun, I hooked the negative back to the battery, and went around to see my work. Nothing came on. I was like WTF, so I went back, checked all my work, Metered it, Power everywhere. But my deck was not work, so I took the deck back out, checked all the connections, nothing. So I went inside to get another beer, and I hear this loud Boom of bass from out side, so I run outside and my wife is in the car playing with the controls, so know I am really like WTF, I asked her how she got it to work, she was like I put the key in ACC and it turned on. After all that work, ACC beat me, I was like Kiss my ass.


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 2 2005, 09:56 AM
> *  So I went inside to get another beer.
> [snapback]3526367[/snapback]​*


maybee that was the prob :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Shit, Florida in the sun, you gotta have some beer


----------



## scrappinondubz (Jun 5, 2003)

The first time i installed a system, it was on my 82 coupe deville I had 2 koiiler 12's in a bandpass box and a koiiler 1200 watt amp (cheap shit but it was all I could afford I was 15 at the time) mind you I had never installed a system before, so I go throught the basics power, ground fuse everything is connected. I power up the radio and nothing no sound from the subs, I remeber looking through the whole system and averything is cool so I notice the small lead on the amp that says remote and I wonder hmm so i take out the radio and see there is a remote amp turn on I connect it and voila! I had bass I was soo happy for that untill the speakers blew about 2 days later, i bought a couple of pioneers from my buddy and I have had a love affair with pioneer ever since. My wife has a 3 pack with a punch 1000 and it hits about 150 db. :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

dont ever buy shit when your high people...

yesterday i bought 7 ft of 4awg wire, 14ft of 8awg wire, 22 ft of 16awg wire, and 9ft of REM wire for $40 :ugh: ...

today i realized what i did and feel like the dumbest clown on the face of the earth... i could have even went to cardomain.com and got it all for like $22.00 shipped...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Aug 15 2005, 11:35 PM~3630342
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------

